# What Kind of Socket for a Diode?



## farwest1 (Jun 1, 2020)

If I want to socket two diodes in the Parentheses Mini Fuzz, what kind of socket should I buy? 

Considering using a set of 1n60p Schottkys instead of the Ge diodes here. 

Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Jun 1, 2020)

You can cut up a regular 8pin IC socket, or use a row socket like this.








						40 Pin 2.54mm DIP SIP IC Sockets Adaptor Solder Type
					

Lead Free - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




In either case trim the pin(s) in the middle that would interfere with the board.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 1, 2020)

I usually clip off single SIP sockets and solder them in there with the help of some blue tack.


----------



## Barry (Jun 1, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I usually clip off single SIP sockets and solder them in there with the help of some blue tack.


I'm usually doing a bank of diodes 2 or more, since they all line up and are spaced equally I just snap off however many SIP and put one on each side, I rarely socket diodes anymore though


----------



## Gordo (Jun 1, 2020)

It's tight because diode pins are sometimes considerably larger than what will fit in a machined pin SIP.  Especially zeners and 400x series.  Typical socketed stuff is usually smaller pins such as 914/4148, and even some of the 1N34's.  Zeners and power diodes don't get socketed as much.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 2, 2020)

There is another option instead of using sockets.  It's ugly, but will work fine for testing on the bench or in the studio.  Solder in short stubs of wire where the diodes would go, then use clip leads to temporarily connect the diodes you wish to audition.  Once you find the diodes you want, install them permanently.  I have used this method to select the tone capacitor in a guitar.

Still another way to do it is to breadboard the pedal circuit and try different diodes (or anything else) on the breadboard.  It's pretty involved and requires patience, but the end result is you'll know exactly which parts you want on the PCB before you start building.


----------



## ThinAir (Jun 4, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> There is another option instead of using sockets.  It's ugly, but will work fine for testing on the bench or in the studio.  Solder in short stubs of wire where the diodes would go, then use clip leads to temporarily connect the diodes you wish to audition.  Once you find the diodes you want, install them permanently.  I have used this method to select the tone capacitor in a guitar.
> 
> Still another way to do it is to breadboard the pedal circuit and try different diodes (or anything else) on the breadboard.  It's pretty involved and requires patience, but the end result is you'll know exactly which parts you want on the PCB before you start building.



That's a really clever idea I'm definitely going to use!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Ratimus (Jun 4, 2020)

If you play your cards right, Chuck's method allows you to bend and trim the leads of your diodes and solder them in from the component side of the board once you're ready to permanently install them. You can even leave the board installed in the enclosure when you do it (assuming you have sufficient clearance to avoid melting any neighboring components).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 4, 2020)

Requires a very light touch to do that, because as you're soldering to the stub lead on one side of the board, the solder on the other side is likely to melt.  Ratimus, you must have some mad soldering skills!


----------



## Ratimus (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Requires a very light touch to do that, because as you're soldering to the stub lead on one side of the board, the solder on the other side is likely to melt.  Ratimus, you must have some mad soldering skills!


*Desolder and remove the stub leads first*


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

And you can do that without removing the board?


----------



## Ratimus (Jun 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> And you can do that without removing the board?


Yes? As long as it's not too densely populated. Plated through holes make it easier, but aren't strictly necessary. I'm not sure I'm describing it accurately though? It shouldn't be hard. See pics: The 1N4148s are before, the 1N5817s are after (pardon the flux).


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> There is another option instead of using sockets.  It's ugly, but will work fine for testing on the bench or in the studio.  Solder in short stubs of wire where the diodes would go, then use clip leads to temporarily connect the diodes you wish to audition.  Once you find the diodes you want, install them permanently.  I have used this method to select the tone capacitor in a guitar.
> 
> Still another way to do it is to breadboard the pedal circuit and try different diodes (or anything else) on the breadboard.  It's pretty involved and requires patience, but the end result is you'll know exactly which parts you want on the PCB before you start building.


If I do this method, can I solder the stub lead to the diode lead once I find the one I like?
I guess my noob question is: can a lead wire be soldered to another lead wire without loss of signal? Maybe this is an obvious yes.


----------

